

Tech Report: Google Glass User Gets Unwanted Attention - ek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7hfibCOq5E

======
caitp
It's not shocking at all that they make people uncomfortable, just like it's
not surprising that it's uncomfortable when someone points their mobile phone
at you on the train.

It's not rocket science, I think people should be aware of when it's
appropriate to have these things on their face, and when it's not. It's not
important whether or not you are recording people, they don't know if you are
or not, and they have every reason to be suspicious.

